# Novatac! In need of custom work/ repair.



## abarth_1200 (Oct 5, 2020)

So I have had this Novatac Classic for what seems like years and it’s never worked, is there anyone I can send it to for repair/ modding? It’s seems a great form factor and well built to throw it away.

Would even consider swapping for an SP120 as prefer the cr123 form factor.

Please help an old member out!







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyF (Oct 5, 2020)

Nitroz might be able to help.


----------



## peter yetman (Oct 5, 2020)

Get in touch with CRX, he's in Edinburgh.
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/member.php?547668-CRX_

Novatacs a speciality, he's done lots of stuff for me and Ven.
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/v...-Tail-Clicky&p=5254413&highlight=#post5254413

Good luck.
P


----------

